# Weight per bale



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

I searched a bit a didnt fine anything.

I'm rolling 5 X 5-1/2 round bales of fecue grass with a Vermeer 555XL. 
How much will these bales weight? Just looking for a range.

Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol......I'll take a wild one, what have I got to lose.....uneducated, 1K


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Weight of a bale of hay depends on moisture content and amount of pressure applied while baling. Also age of baler as most later model balers apply more pressure while baling than earlier models that only had spring tension. If hay is 15% moisture I think a later model baler making a 5X5-1/2 bale of grass hay at maximum pressure will weigh more than a 1000#s. Only accurate way to know is weigh some bales on a scale.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anybody weighed some bales similar to what we are talking about.

Do you guys think it will be way over 1000 or right at it?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree that bale density and moisture content are the two biggest factors.

I have seen 4x5 (true 60 inches fresh out of the chamber) weigh 600 lbs. You could run your hand in one all the way to your elbow.

I have seen a 4x5 roll of Bahia weigh 1,020 lbs., baled with a modern dual stage variable chamber baler with the hydraulic tension cranked up.

If the roll is tight enough that you can only stick your fingers in up to the first joints then I can see a 5.5 x 5 roll weighing 1,100 - 1,200 lbs.

I have never seen one that size weighed.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> You could run your hand in one all the way to your elbow.


IMHO pressure exerted on forming bale PLUS how well the windrow is made & how close baler operator crowds edge of poorly formed windrows affects how firm the sides of rd bales are. I refuse to bale poorly formed windrows as it makes creating level rd bales a lot more difficult.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say If they are good and tight they would be around 1200.bail density and moister play the biggest roll.


----------



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks all. I'm going to figure my loading weight at 1,000 and at 1,200 to see how much I should put on the trailer.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IMHO, I would not 'ball park' the weight of YOUR bales. As several have noted, age of baler, how well made windows, moisture content and density pressure settings on baler will make a difference, then throw in the operator and how well that person can operate the machine.

Best bet, weight you trailer empty, throw on a 'light' load and weight again and get the weight of YOUR bales, the way YOUR baler is set up, the moisture YOU bale at and the way YOU operate YOUR machine. Verses being over weight (possible ticket?) or having an upset customer because you over estimated.

In my area 'ball parking' the weight is nothing more than using the SWAG method (Scientific Wild A$$ Guess).

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Agreed, I weighed one of my Fescue 4x5 rolls and it was 1K, mine are tight rolls, and maybe can get to my first finger joint....


----------



## countryraised (Jun 4, 2015)

My experience grass 5x5.5 bales would be in the 1400lbs range. Last night I baled some alfalfa 5x5.75 bales and averaged 1700lbs across the scale. Used a vermeer 605xl baler and bales were not real tight.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Last I baled a couple of the loads of 4x5 bales -hemarthria, (limpo grass)- hay weighed in @ ~ 880 pounds. Add 25% to that (5' instead of 4') would weigh about 1100.

BUT......like others said, weigh some of YOUR hay to keep from paying the gooberment some of your heard-earned $$$.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I make a 4x5 foot bale. Depending on what iam baling, speed of travel, moisture content etc. I have weighed bales from 750-1200 pounds. Only way to know for certain is to weigh a few.


----------

